# مشروع عماره سكنيه...اريد رايكم



## الصبا (31 أغسطس 2007)

انا مبتدئه واريد رايكم فيها؟؟؟ وارجو ان يكون الرد فعال مش مجرد رد



http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/5014/26020013ub9.jpg


http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4173/25244550hb7.jpg


http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5706/small1mt4.png


http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3292/18276430mg9.jpg


----------



## noha_ahmed (31 أغسطس 2007)

في منتهي الجمال والروعه


----------



## الفادي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

لايوجد ترابط بين الواجهات وكل واجهه تيدو بلغه مختلفه عن الاخرى كما ان الشكل المستخدم في احدى الواجهات بالون البني لبس له اي معنى ولا حتى اسلوب واضح.الاظهار جيد واتمنى لك المزيد من العمل الناجح والتوفيق ....كبدايه لك العمل جيد واوصيك بالاطلاع على اعمال المعماريين المشهورين امثال لوكربوزييه و ريتارد مير حتى تتمكني من فهم اعمالك والسيطره عليه


----------



## مهم (1 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع جميل و معبر بس الواجهات فيها شويا من الربكة وعدم السيطرة مابين المصمت والمفتوح لكن العمل كبداية رووعة واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق .


----------



## مني السيد (1 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد مشروع فوق الرائع بتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام من الله عليكم

مجهود رائع ويظهر في الواجهات والمنظور كعملية اخراج المشروع جدا جميل ولكن....!!
كثرة العناصر الانشائية والمعمارية ادت الى وجود خلخلة كبيرة في الواجهات

ونلاحظ عدم وجود نسق معين على الواجهات الكلية للمبنى 
ارجو ان يكون كلمي للفائدة وانا لا انتقد لان لاشيء كامل حتى انا ..........


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## الصبا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم بجد على ردودكم الفعاله وفعلا استفدت منها كتير


----------



## الصبا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الفادي قال:


> لايوجد ترابط بين الواجهات وكل واجهه تيدو بلغه مختلفه عن الاخرى كما ان الشكل المستخدم في احدى الواجهات بالون البني لبس له اي معنى ولا حتى اسلوب واضح.الاظهار جيد واتمنى لك المزيد من العمل الناجح والتوفيق ....كبدايه لك العمل جيد واوصيك بالاطلاع على اعمال المعماريين المشهورين امثال لوكربوزييه و ريتارد مير حتى تتمكني من فهم اعمالك والسيطره عليه



اشكرك على رايك ولكنى اود ان اوضح لك بعض الاشياء انه عند بدايتى فى المشروع فاننى ابحث فى عن بعض العمارات التى بها افكار جديده وليست فكره تقليديه كباقى العمارات وقد اعجبنى فى هذا المشروع عماره سكنيه وحاولت ان اقلد جزء منها الجزء الغريب الا وهو الجزء البنى الذى تقصده وقد بينته فى المسقط الافقى على انه الصالون وانه زجاج غامق بالكامل بحيث يطل على الview بما ان المشروع عباره عن تجمع سكنى مكون من اربع عمارات مطله على الview 
وهذا الرابط به صوره العماره التى اخذت منها فكره الجزء الغريب وهو جزء مائل على 45 وموضح فى منظورى فى الصور السابقه

http://img488.imageshack.us/img488/9802/chvv02wzv8.jpg


----------



## الصبا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

معماري حتى الرمق ا قال:


> سلام من الله عليكم
> 
> مجهود رائع ويظهر في الواجهات والمنظور كعملية اخراج المشروع جدا جميل ولكن....!!
> كثرة العناصر الانشائية والمعمارية ادت الى وجود خلخلة كبيرة في الواجهات
> ...



فعلا اود ان اشكرك واوافقك الراى بان الواجهات تكاثرت بها العناصر واصبح بها خلخله
وكذلك عدم وجود اسلوب معين متبع فى تصميم الواجهات
جزاك الله كل الخير والثواب


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشروع اكتر من رائع لوحدة مبتدئة وهاد مشروع لواحد متمرس بالعمارة مو مبتدئ بهنيكي جدا عالمشروع


----------



## elkplawy (29 فبراير 2008)

الواجهات رائعه يا اخي ولاكن البلان لسه بهي فورم بس شغلك رائع والله الموفق


----------



## زياد قباني (1 مارس 2008)

كثرة الاختلافات بين الجهات يضيع للعمل قيمته


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 فبراير 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال والروعه*​


----------



## معمارالشام (12 مارس 2010)

مشروع ابداع وتابعي على نفس النهج ..وفقك الله


----------



## night mare -shosho (13 مارس 2010)

عن جد شي رائع احسنت


----------



## abdalnaser123 (7 أبريل 2010)

من عبد الناصر العبيد


----------



## عبدالوهاب المعمار (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول في هذا التصميم لكن كثرة استعمال الزجاج في الواجهات لا يوحي ان هذا البناء سكني فهو اقرب الى مبنى تجاري


----------



## dr.hasan (10 أبريل 2010)

مشروع رائع


----------



## الصبا (10 مايو 2010)

اشكرك كل من اعطانى رأي وانتقاد بناء 
وراجو منكم اعطائي رأيكم في أخر عمل لى فى اخر موضوعاتى
واتمنى من الله التوفقيق


----------

